# Alcoholics anonymous



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

We have had somebody come into the shop this week looking for a meeting of AA on the Silvercoast, does anyone know of any meetings anywhere, they could attend? English speaking would be a bonus.
Thanks in advance.
James


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello Silvers
There is an English spoken A.A. meeting in Caldas every Monday. Try this link for more information.
Alcoólicos Anónimos Portugal - Site Oficial - English speaking meetings 
Regards
John999


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks John.


----------

